# Wii game recommendations



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I found myself purchasing a Wii system over the weekend & now need some help with finding games for the kids. I have a 6 year old daughter and 4.5 year old son and would like to get them games which not only they would enjoy but be slightly educational as well.

While we are at it, a few recommendations for dear old Dad may not hurt as well.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I really like the Wii Fit, but so far none of the other games have measured up to Sports. Game Party and Game Party II are pretty good for grownups... they are the sort of games you'd find in a bar.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Mario Kart is a must have... and make sure to get enough steering wheels for everyone.


----------



## Funk Doctor (Jan 11, 2009)

Unfortunately there aren't too many educational games released on consoles any more. They just didn't sell enough to justify the costs.

But, there are still a lot of good games for kids. First and foremost being Super Mario Galaxy and Mario Kart Wii. Great games which will provide hours of fun. And Mario Kart is multipleyer, so if you have another controller both of the kids can play at once. Animal Crossing is also a great game for kids; it's sort of a cutesy RPG.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

Smash Bros, Zelda, and I wanna throw in a second vote for Animal Crossing. Never played it, but a friend of mine drove herself to the brink playing it


----------



## Funk Doctor (Jan 11, 2009)

And just in case you weren't already, keep an eye on the ratings of the games. Every game sold for consoles has a rating on it, with a more detailed description of the content on the back of the box. Considering the ages of your kids I assume you want to stick with 'E' rated games, or at worst 'E10' games.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

AirRocker said:


> Mario Kart is a must have... and make sure to get enough steering wheels for everyone.


Mario Kart was the one which the wife insisted in getting. Never thought about getting multiple steering wheels but may be something to consider


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I really like the Wii Fit, but so far none of the other games have measured up to Sports. Game Party and Game Party II are pretty good for grownups... they are the sort of games you'd find in a bar.


I was thinking about a Wii fit but so far I have not been able to win the wife over.

That probably will have to be one of those items that I will have to ask for on Father's Day in order not to be delegated to the couch permanently..


----------



## CopyChief (Jan 17, 2005)

Mario Kart is a blast, but if you're the least bit prone to motion sickness it could make you dizzy. Wii Ski is also a lot of fun for both kids and adults -- and I think it's one of the less expensive games. Plus, if you get the Wii Fit, you can use the balance board to control your skier (but it works fine with just a Wii Remote and Nunchuck). Wii Fit is fun but could be frustrating for young kids.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Super Mario Galaxy is a fun one. If you plug in the second remote, your kids can "play" with you - using their remote to gather asteroid bits, or whatever they are.

My 5 year old really likes Super Monkey Ball. I've never actually seen him play it yet - usually he plays wii on days he and mom are home and I'm at work. We tend not to turn on the wii on the weekends.

If you're a hockey fan, NHL 2k9 is actually pretty fun once you get the hang of it. The controls are a little awkward at first, but overall, it's pretty fun.

I've always enjoyed the Zelda games, so that was one of the first I bought.

And wii fit. At first, I thought it sounded like an incredibly stupid idea. My wife was actually the one that wanted it, so we got it for her for last Christmas. She loves it. Got rid of the treadmill in the bedroom, and she uses wii fit instead. It's surprisingly fun. Hula-hooping for 6 minutes straight is alot harder than it sounds! All in all, a good time, whether you're actually participating or just watching.


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

Star Wars: Force <something or other> is pretty cool, too. Got it for christmas, you use the wiimote as a lightsabre, and can duel with two players.

The lightsabre extensions (sold seperately, for fun) snapped pretty quick during regular solo use, almost hit the wife as it flew across the room, so beware...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Wii Ski (with the Wii Fit board)...


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> I found myself purchasing a Wii system over the weekend & now need some help with finding games for the kids. I have a 6 year old daughter and 4.5 year old son and would like to get them games which not only they would enjoy but be slightly educational as well.
> 
> While we are at it, a few recommendations for dear old Dad may not hurt as well.


Mario Kart, and get the extra remotes and buy the wheels at Game Stop ($9.99 regularly), you will experience the crack that is Mario Kart. My Smiddelette and I play it every night it seems. We go online and beat up on people all over the world. It is soooooo fun!

We also have Guitar Hero World Tour, very amusing game, which I suck at, but none the less a bunch of fun for the whole family.

Those are our main two.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> Mario Kart was the one which the wife insisted in getting. Never thought about getting multiple steering wheels but may be something to consider


Without the wheels you're going to have difficulty driving.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

I would personally avoid gamestop. if you can afford the wait, buy them online or if not, through a best buy (even walmart). My reasons are best summed up by searching for "zero originality gamestop."


----------



## Cmnore (Sep 22, 2008)

My kids like 'Zak and Wiki', as well as 'Mario Kart'. Tennis is a family fave, as well as 'Guitar Hero'. I have a 13 YO, a 7 and and 8 YO.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

our lineup:
wii sports
wii play
guitar hero legends of rock
GH-Aerosmith
Smackdown
Smash Bros. Brawl
Secret of Mana (dl)
FF Crystal Cronicles: My life as a king (dl)


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

IIRC,some (if not all) Gamecube titles are compatible with the Wii too.
Perhaps someone with more knowledge in regards to that matter could chime in.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

My son is 7. here is the list

Mario Galaxy
Mario Kart
Lego Star Wars
Lego Indian Jones
Mario Super Sluggers
Smash Brothers
RockBand 2


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have to recommend the Wii Fit. . . we got the Wii LAST Christmas from my MIL and played a lot of tennis. The free Wii then cost me $500 for the deductible for a MRI on my wife's knee - she went one way, her knee (in socks) went the other, trying to get a shot.

But the Wii Fit does have a good selection of exercises / games and monitors your goals -- if you use it!!


----------



## mmccaugh (Dec 17, 2008)

Mario Kart is fun if you aren't that in to racing games, it was infuriating to me to play because I would be burying everyone then a turtle shell comes out of nowhere and wrecks you. 

Or a Squid or something electrocutes you.. lol

Wii Fit if you can find it is good, I just picked up Ghost Squad to try the gun out, but for the most part I play most of my games on the 360.

Super Smash Bros Brawl is a lot of fun too.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

smiddy said:


> Without the wheels you're going to have difficulty driving.


We have one wheel already but I can see how a second (third, etc.) wheel would add to the excitement..


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

xIsamuTM said:


> our lineup:
> wii sports


This is my personal favorite! Is there a different version then what comes with the Wii as I thought it was missing quite a few sports!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Madden 09 is alot of fun...


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

dennisj00 said:


> I have to recommend the Wii Fit. . .
> 
> But the Wii Fit does have a good selection of exercises / games and monitors your goals -- if you use it!!


Questions on the Wii Fit!

1) does it require power
2) how does it communicate with the Wii?

The videos, etc. that I have seen make it seem like the device is wireless and does not require power of any kind, this can't be true?

Everywhere I go or check, they seem to be out of stock with no ETA date.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> Questions on the Wii Fit!
> 
> 1) does it require power
> 2) how does it communicate with the Wii?
> ...


Battery or AC adapter-powered.

Wireless communication just like the controllers...


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> We have one wheel already but I can see how a second (third, etc.) wheel would add to the excitement..


Wii ended up get the entire outfit of four because Wii all play it.  You can try using a controller and a Nunchuk but you're difficulty level goes way up in my opinion. With a wheel everything is right there. I'm closing in on a single star for all Grand Prix cups. I've gotten expert staff completed on 24 of 32 courses. I'm at a point online now that I win most of my races and my son (5 years old) is even better than Mii. I need to catch up to him on a couple of areas too. Racing the course on the Mirror Cups is even more of a trip...it puts things into a very different perspective to be sure.


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

nice info, thanks guys, bought the wife a Wii for christmas & just bought Mario Cart about a week ago based off feedback here I personally recommend the Nerf steering wheel really enjoy it over the standard Nintendo wheel


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

sideswipe said:


> nice info, thanks guys, bought the wife a Wii for christmas & just bought Mario Cart about a week ago based off feedback here I personally recommend the Nerf steering wheel really enjoy it over the standard Nintendo wheel


I saw the Nerf steering wheels recently, but had boughten Game Stop wheels before I saw them, they look pretty nice (Nerf wheels).

BTW, congrats on your purchase. Now you have to race online.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

I really like the ski jump and slalom on Wii fit. Also Guitar Hero is a ton of fun. Our whole family plays Guitar Hero. We Ski is fun too.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

i'm the only one who plays GH. son tried it, can't get used to strumming and fretting.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Neighbor loaned us a couple of games this weekend

Carnival Games
Mario & Sonic at the Olympics
Brunswick Bowling

I wouldn't give you a cent for any of these three. Mario & Sonic at the Olympic might grow on me but the other two were just plain awful. I am really getting to like Wii Sports (especially since I have figured out how to use the controller)


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> Neighbor loaned us a couple of games this weekend
> 
> Carnival Games
> Mario & Sonic at the Olympics
> ...


I like the bowling on Wii Sports, but unless someone comes out with an online bowling, then I'm going to stick with the Nintendo version.


----------



## Dax (May 15, 2004)

Don't forget about WiiWare - downloadable games developed specifically for the Wii, and the Virtual Console games which are titles originally released on older Nintendo consoles. Both are available on the Wii Shop Channel and are reasonably priced. You will need a classic controller for the Virtual Console games.

One of the more unique WiiWare games is _World of Goo_. It's a physics based puzzle game where you build structures using drops of goo.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

World of Goo one top honors for 2008. Top Wii Game. Need to give it a try but have not had a chance it.. Is it really that addicting?

Ron


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I've looked at the Wii Shopping Channel, but I didn't see anything of interest. World of Goo however, sounds grody, but perhaps is a lot of fun. I'll have to check on that one.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Dax said:


> Don't forget about WiiWare - downloadable games developed specifically for the Wii, and the Virtual Console games which are titles originally released on older Nintendo consoles. Both are available on the Wii Shop Channel and are reasonably priced. You will need a classic controller for the Virtual Console games.
> 
> One of the more unique WiiWare games is _World of Goo_. It's a physics based puzzle game where you build structures using drops of goo.


Did not really care for anything on Wii Shopping. However, I might need to give World of Goo a closer look.

Co-Worker loaned me Wii Play and Backyard Games yesterday and I have to say that I was really disappointed in Wii Play. I sure would have thought coming from Nintendo that would have been a little more fun. Am I right in guessing that Wii Play is a first generation Wii game?

However, I did place my name on a list for Wii Sports 2. I am not sure when Nintendo plans to release it but maybe by the time they release it, I can find another couple of games which we like.


----------



## Kodok (Feb 10, 2008)

Rayman Raving Rabbids line are pretty fun too tho I think they are rated for teens.


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

Have had Wii since Feb 08. With the exception of Wii Fit/Sports/Play, we have the following games - all of which I highly recommend as among the best in the Wii catalog:

Resident Evil 4
Call of Duty: World @ War
Call of Duty 3
Godfather: Blackhand Edition
No More Heroes
Super Smash Bros Brawl
Mario Kart Wii (sorry, but I personally find the Wiimote/nunchuck the vastly superior control scheme - I'm 3 stars all they way using this setup)
Super Mario Galaxy
Metroid Prime 3
House of the Dead: Overkill
Madden 09 
Rock Band 2 - forget Guitar Hero, RB2 is the SUPERIOR music game on Wii - now with weekly downloadable content!

Keep in mind that most of these are NOT E-rated games - several M-rated & for good reason. But all solid games. And proof that Wii is in fact NOT just geared to kids & old ladies.


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

as a follow up to previous post about Nerf wheel, my wife has Marie Charcoal Tooth Disease (a muscle disorder so you dont have to google it) she found the Nintendo wheel hurt her thumbs, switched up with her & she loved the Nerf 1, also tried a few other wheels (her cousin loaned us a couple different 1's he had) to see how worked but now we can play for more than 2/3 races


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

smiddy said:


> Without the wheels you're going to have difficulty driving.


Couldn't disagree more about the steering wheel. I find the wiimote with nunchuck MUCH easier to use.

You use the thumb with the stick to steer and the C button to use specials and then use the wiimote for jumps/spins. Alot less awkward then the wheel.

Games wii have:

- Mario Kart: Up to four at a time playing, two on WFC. Wicked fun...
- Mario Galaxy: Wicked fun game...
- Mario Strikers: Mario soccer, enjoyable
- Guitar Hero/World Tour: Lots of family fun...
- Zelda Twilight Princess: I'm a Zelda and Metroid junky and these RPGs play great. (Might be more fun for dad....)

PS: And yes, all Gamecube games play. Highly recommend the wavebird controllers. Yes you loose the rumble feature, but, never really missed it anyway.

PSS: Invest in some rechargeable batteries for the controllers. For the wiimotes, we picked up two Nykko recharge stations (for four wiimotes). Battery lasts for hours and store nicely in the docking station. Easily the best wii peripheral we've purchased.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

The Wii is easily customizable if you know what I mean.


----------



## Silverado_11 (Apr 18, 2008)

Mario Kart is the best game for the Wii. Get that game.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

neomaine said:


> Couldn't disagree more about the steering wheel. I find the wiimote with nunchuck MUCH easier to use.
> 
> You use the thumb with the stick to steer and the C button to use specials and then use the wiimote for jumps/spins. Alot less awkward then the wheel.


Out of curiosity, did you start out this way or switch after using a wheel? I've tried the Wiimote and nunchuck and had difficulty. I'm not sure I gave it the old collage try. I am so used to the steering I think using the thumb as to steer might be diffiucult. One I earn my single star on all tracks I'll give it another shot (I'm three mirror grand prix' away).



neomaine said:


> PSS: Invest in some rechargeable batteries for the controllers. For the wiimotes, we picked up two Nykko recharge stations (for four wiimotes). Battery lasts for hours and store nicely in the docking station. Easily the best wii peripheral we've purchased.


I agree, we bought the rechargeables and they work nicely.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Brandon428 said:


> The Wii is easily customizable if you know what I mean.


Really, I don't know what you mean. Please be as specific as possible.


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

neomaine said:


> Couldn't disagree more about the steering wheel. I find the wiimote with nunchuck MUCH easier to use.
> 
> You use the thumb with the stick to steer and the C button to use specials and then use the wiimote for jumps/spins. Alot less awkward then the wheel.


Mentioned in my last post here, but yes....Wiimote/'chuck allthe way w/ Mario Kart Wii!!!!

I was hardcore into MK on the N64 (never had a 'Cube, so didn't play Dbl Dash). MK Wii was a title I had been pining for since getting a Wii. At first, the Wheel seemed to be a great new idea. Bought the game on release day along w/ a 2nd Wheel.

Within a couple of days, the wife (also heavy into MK64 back then) & I tried the Wiimote/'chuck combo......OH. MY. GOD. Finally....steeering/power sliding just like I remember it being in MK64.

Now have a minimum of 2 Star ratings in every course. Wheel control is fun, but far less accurate - more unwieldy. At least to me & the missus anyway.

Since that time, both Wheels began collecting dust while MK got played near daily (still pop it in 2-3 times/week for online & Tournaments/WFC Time Trials).

However, since getting Rock Band 2 (which BTW - if you are playing/loving Guitar Hero World Tour on Wii - do yourself a big favor & get what really is the superior music game experience - and works w/ your GH gear!), I found a new use for the Wheel. In RB2, your singer can use the Wiimote as a tambourine/cowbell (song dependant - usually tambourine) by shaking the controller in time with the "percussion" prompts. I popped the vocalist Wiimote into a Wheel....instant, 'more realistic" tambourine accessory!!


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wiibrew. Google will tell you the rest.


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

Brandon428 said:


> Wiibrew. Google will tell you the rest.


Oh... :eek2:
My... :eek2:
God... :eek2:

I'm all over this. :grin:


----------

